# 2.6million to park 4 nhs cars!



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Article in the sun p16 hospital in mid wales 2.6m spent on a car park which will create an extra 4 spaces  the tax payers alliance said 'these must b the most expensive car parking spaces in the country! Its shocking so much has been spent for so little gain' it works out at £655,000 per space... 

WTF? 
Makes me so angry that they cutting ivf frm NHS yet spending this on 4 parking spaces! x


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

How can I not be surprised.  There is a certain woman in a hospital in Nth Wales who will not sign off my mother's life saving treatment which means she has to do a 60 mile round trip to an English hospital where they have to charge the Welsh NHS £300 per treatment, instead of my mum going to the local hospital in Wales for it.  This woman is single handedly wasting over £5000 of NHS money EVERY year.  Bearing in mind my mum has to have this treatment or a minor illness could kill her, it equates to a hell of a lot of IVF or other operations/drugs that it could otherwise pay for.
PS - my mum has put in a strong complaint and named names also stating that she will go to the press and MP if this is not sorted.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh my god, good on ur mum complaining and naming these people, ur poor mother-god bless her! it is an absolute FARCE, where do these people come frm? it makes me sooo angry, i hope that ur mums complaint is taken seriously and looked in to, and this person in question is disaplined and read the riot act. too much we jst sit back and dnt make a fuss and we get over looked bcz we dnt 'do' anything x x x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ps good luck to ur mum, and hope this mess gets sorted out4 her x x


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2010)

She emailed the CEO last weekend and got a reply almost immediately, on a Sunday evening too.  She's now been given names of people who will be following this up, se we'll see... We need to make sure it's sorted before any bad weather comes in like at the end of last year, beginning of this year.


----------

